# Lacey Pics- 1 Year Old



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

This thread will be for pics of Lacey while she’s 1 year old. ❤


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Would you ask Lacey to turn down the adorable just a tad, please? I'm nearly blinded by the O Just Too Cute of her


----------



## Luluspoo (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh my goodness, she's gorgeous! Why is she so pretty? Is that normal?!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yay! She looks amazing.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

@Rose n Poos I’ll ask her to turn it down, but I don’t think she’ll listen! Now that she’s a teenager she thinks she can do whatever she wants. Then gives you a look with those big dark eyes as if she’s a total angel!

@Luluspoo I think it’s normal, hehe! That’s just poodles for you. They’re natural beauties!

@PeggyTheParti, awww, that’s sweet. Thank you! I’m loving her shaved face and having fun trying to grow out her topknot.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

She's so cute! I love this hairstyle on her. It fits her perfectly.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

My gosh, that face is scrumptious!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Too cute for words, I love the little tail wagging !


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

This is a dog with Attitude!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Oh, does she ever. Since the second time I met her at 6.5 weeks at the breeder’s... always has had the ‘tude!


----------



## Luluspoo (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh, so pretty. I’m crying, look at that coat in the sunlight! 

I’m clearly a fan.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy birthday, Lacey Rose! 🎂 What a beauty, inside and out.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww Happy birthday! She looks adorable.


----------



## Luluspoo (Jul 27, 2020)

Happy birthday pup!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday - 1 is a great age.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

She's like a little movie starlet!🌟


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I love her bright eyes so much.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

@Rose n Poos now that you mention it, I am kind of getting a vintage Hollywood vibe in the last pic. She just needs some cat eye sunglasses and pearls to complete the look.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Porkchop said:


> @Rose n Poos now that you mention it, I am kind of getting a vintage Hollywood vibe in the last pic. She just needs some cat eye sunglasses and pearls to complete the look.


Maybe you could paint black spots on her bracelets so they look like leopard print muffs.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I tried to find a paparazzi to add but no luck lol. I'll edit it gone after you've seen this so it doesn't sore thumb your thread .


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Fantastic, Rose! Eat your heart out, Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I love it, @Rose n Poos. Don’t remove it, I want it to be a part of the thread! You definitely made Lacey channel Audrey Hepburn. I think it’s better than the original pic, hehe.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I love it, @Rose n Poos!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Omg she looks amazing in glasses! Is there any look you _can't_ pull off, Lacey?? Natural beauty.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

@PeggyTheParti, awww, thanks! But go look at the pic I just posted on the ‘your dorky poodle’ thread. It’s quite the look, lol.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

9/12/20 was the day I brought Lacey home 1 year ago. She’s the brightest light in my life.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day, Lacey Rose! She's a joy to us all.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Happy gotcha day, Lacey Rose! Your cuteness knows no bounds.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Gotcha Day plus a few! It's amazing, what they bring to our lives 🌞🌛🌟


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am SO late to the party! Congratulations Lacey Rose, you are one haute girl! Her Audrey Hepburn is one of the cutest pictures I’ve ever seen! What a joy she must be!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Somehow I missed all the replies recently. Thanks, everyone. I’m happy she brings some joy to others here too.




























Lacey with her yorkie poo boyfriend, Baxter.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Lacey is so cute, thanks for sharing ! What was she licking, it looked like peanut butter ? Whatever it was she sure liked it...


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Yep, it was peanut butter. It’s a special treat she doesn’t get too often. Makes me laugh every time. 

Seeing videos of other PF poodles (like Beckie and Merlin ❤) make me so happy. It’s almost like getting to meet them in real life.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Porkchop said:


> Yep, it was peanut butter. It’s a special treat she doesn’t get too often. Makes me laugh every time.
> 
> Seeing videos of other PF poodles (like Beckie and Merlin ❤) make me so happy. It’s almost like getting to meet them in real life.


I think you're onto an idea for a new permanent thread of random videos of the PF Poodles!

I love a good poodle picture but, you're right, seeing others poodles in videos really lets me get to know them .


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Porkchop said:


> Seeing videos of other PF poodles (like Beckie and Merlin ❤) make me so happy. It’s almost like getting to meet them in real life.





Rose n Poos said:


> I think you're onto an idea for a new permanent thread of random videos of the PF Poodles!


That's a wonderful idea! I'll start and sticky that thread right now.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Porkchop said:


> Somehow I missed all the replies recently. Thanks, everyone. I’m happy she brings some joy to others here too.
> 
> View attachment 469836
> 
> ...


 So cute😭💕


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

Porkchop, I'm late to this as well, but I just wanted to tell you how much I've enjoyed this thread. Your little madam is fabulous and beautiful. I'm not a fan of toy poodles (I generally think they just look very ill-bred and not very healthy) but if Lacey is a proper example of a well-bred toy then I could definitely be converted!

Plus-- can we talk some more about that tail? I love an undocked poodle tail.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m glad you’ve enjoyed my thread, @pickleweed! If you want to see the evolution of my girl in her first year, start working your way through my 52 week pic thread. It’s linked in my signature. 
Since you mention it, Lacey is a miniature poodle (AKC). She stands about 12.5” (31.75 cm). I think she looks like a toy because her face is shorter and smaller than most minis. I met both of her parents and her mom had that too. It’s nice if Lacey still changes your mind about small poodles!
I also LOVE an undocked tail on poodles. It would be great if it became part of the breed standard. Although docked tails look nice to my eye too.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Another Lacey update, it’s been awhile. She’s now 1 year, 5 months old. I put up a full size Christmas tree this year and she’s done well with it. It’s been over 2 weeks since I put the ornaments on the tree. she was curious at first, but hasn’t tried to pull any down. 2 days ago I put my wrapped gifts out and she’s left them alone, but I’m not getting my hopes up too soon, haha.


































































Can you spot the Lacey ornament on the tree? 🙂


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Divalicious! and your tree is just amazing! 

(found it!)


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

She has such a beautiful expression to her face. I also love the tree.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Thank you for the tree compliments. It’s the first time I’ve changed it up in 12 years. 

I groomed Lacey today, her mane is gone. Now she’s fully a bobble head. A divalicious bobble head.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I ♥ bobblehead poodles!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m going to cross post these new videos to the ‘YouTube videos of your poodle’ sticky. I also want them here so I have it on the timeline.

The green monkey had a hole with exposed stuffing within 10 minutes. Like 98% of her new soft toys.






I’ve learned that Lacey will not retrieve a ball if it’s snowy. At first she’d pick it up to return it, but would drop it after a couple steps. She was also having more fun sniffing all the other dog’s pee spots!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

She's such a diva! She's looking more like 1980's Tina Turner every day.


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

She’s soo adorable 🤩😍


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Those are extremely nice, Porkchop, all of them. I especially like the one of you and Lacey in the easy chair.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Her collar is so cute!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Awww, she is just so adorable!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Liz said:


> She's such a diva! She's looking more like 1980's Tina Turner every day.


She totally doesI love the wild hair going everywhere look.



PeggyTheParti said:


> Her collar is so cute!


Thank you! I got it off Etsy. They have so many great collars. I’ve spent many hours (days!) looking at them for the past year.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Here’s her crazy topknot without the band.






























Here’s her in her winter wear. Sadly, the boots are too big. I’m going to get a smaller size.



















She’s lying this way because I was giving her belly scratches. So cute. 




















Those eyes melt my heart.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Eeeee! Can’t handle that winter pic!! She pulls off every look flawlessly.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

🥺💗


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Lacey is so adorable!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks guys! 
@PeggyTheParti you’re too sweet. I can’t wait to put those tiny boots to use once I get the correct size. I’m sure she’ll appreciate them when she realizes it means we can go on walks again. I’ll share another bundled up pic next time where she’s looking at the camera.


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

Porkchop said:


> I’m glad you’ve enjoyed my thread, @pickleweed! If you want to see the evolution of my girl in her first year, start working your way through my 52 week pic thread. It’s linked in my signature.
> Since you mention it, Lacey is a miniature poodle (AKC). She stands about 12.5” (31.75 cm). I think she looks like a toy because her face is shorter and smaller than most minis. I met both of her parents and her mom had that too. It’s nice if Lacey still changes your mind about small poodles!


I'm horribly late in responding to this, @Porkchop, but thanks for the reply. I would never have guessed 12.5"! You're right about the face, and to me her build looks delicate-- not necessarily fragile, but light bone structure. Could also be that fantastic Miami clip.

P.S.-- Pooka has the same tag collar, from the same Etsy shop. I saw Lacey's photo in a review in the shop and I thought, "hey, I recognize that poodle!" Small world!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

That’s so fun when you recognize other poodle forum members in reviews from other websites. I’ve definitely seen PeggyTheParti’s reviews in a few different places, as well as other members. I’m a review reading maniac before I purchase anything!

I will be back with a new pic of Lacey later. Not too much has changed in the past couple months besides letting the hair on her head and ears keep groooooowing.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

The poof.











My favorite cozy place.










Yes, I leave my toys all over the floor.










RIP cheeseburger. You lasted more than 1 day at least.










Hey! WHY DID YOU STOP SCRATCHING MY BELLY?










Cheeeeeese! 🧀










My face wuz gettin fuzzy. Still cute tho.










Putting my best foot forward.










_Scratch_ _scratch_ _scratch_










Ahhhh.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> The poof.
> 
> 
> View attachment 475824
> ...


That was fun! Thanks! [emoji3]


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Be still my heart!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

She’s so photogenic! 😍


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Hey Porkchop! 😃

Thanks for the update, and Lacey is just too cute! I love the grooming style you keep her in, she looks like a little lioness princess! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Pretty girl update.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I especially love that last pic.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

What a sweet flirty girl she is.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

She is the epitome of cuteness. ❤


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Definitely one of the cutest toy poos I've ever seen.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Late spring/early summer 2021.





















Lacey’s yorkie/poodle boyfriend. She LOVES getting to run around and play with him in his yard. He’s a couple years older than her. These were taken after lots of running around. 

















My sweet old neighbor that recently moved to Arizona would call out “that’s a pretty little dog” every time we walked by his house. He loved petting her. He has a little old mini schnauzer. I’ll miss him. 
Now I just sing to her “pretty little dog, pretty little dog, pretty little dog, that’s a pretty little dah-ah-og.” Most of us have silly things we made up and sing to our dogs. I also sing “you look marvelous, wonderful” thanks to the video @94Magna_Tom shared earlier in this thread.










I’m not sure what she’s doing in this pic










It’s been very hot for weeks now, 90-100 F (32-37 C) and no rain. Lacey is loving the late evening walks in the heat.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

There is something unique about Lacey - something that gives her a teenage girl/prom queen vibe.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Always love a Lacey update! She looks like she’s loving life as a poodle.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Lacey is about to turn 2 so I better do another update in this one-year-old photo thread. This is June/July 2021.
She’s growing up so fast. 














































And here’s a preview of her in 2/3rds of her birthday ensemble. Yes, I bought her an outfit to wear on her birthday because it will make me happy. She’ll get new toys and treats to make her happy.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh My Stars! I have a Girl Poodle crush!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I just want to love on this sweet girl. If you ever need a Dogsitter… 😉 I also love that felt bow!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

She makes you happy, you make her happy! Mutual respect! She is adorable in her Birthday outfit. Post again when she's wearing 3/3rds of it!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I love her collar in the third pic! 😍


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh my gosh, pearls and a coral dress? Like!!!

I had a mental block about getting Basil pearls so I settled on rhinestones, but seeing pearls on Lacey looks like royalty princess Diana level elegance, and I can resonate with that.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> @Rose n Poos now that you mention it, I am kind of getting a vintage Hollywood vibe in the last pic. She just needs some cat eye sunglasses and pearls to complete the look.


Lacey finally got her pearls! Remember the pic you photoshopped toward the beginning of this thread?



Rose n Poos said:


> Oh My Stars! I have a Girl Poodle crush!


I feel like you’ve always been Lacey’s #1 fan here. 🥰




Starla said:


> I just want to love on this sweet girl. If you ever need a Dogsitter… 😉 I also love that felt bow!!


If only you lived in Minnesota! Lacey would curl up next to you and let you scratch her chest and belly for as long as your wrist and hand could handle it. The bow is from Etsy, a seller called golly gee goodies.




94Magna_Tom said:


> She makes you happy, you make her happy! Mutual respect! She is adorable in her Birthday outfit. Post again when she's wearing 3/3rds of it!


 
The day I put my deposit down on her litter, my young adult brother unexpectedly died later that night.
Lacey came home months/weeks later and made me smile every day even when I felt like I’d never smile again. I wouldn't have been able to get through that most horrible time if it wasn’t for her.

Last year on her 1st birthday she was a 1 day post op from her spay surgery so I kept it very low key. This year I wanted to get a nice pic to remember her birthday. I rarely put her in clothing but Im a little sad she’s already 2 so it’s a fun way to make me smile. The time flies by. I will definitely post a pic of the full get up. her bday is tomorrow 7/17.



Fenris-wolf said:


> I love her collar in the third pic! 😍


I’m not sure which one you’re referring to since she’s curled in a ball in the 3rd pic, but everything is from Etsy. And thank you. 



Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Oh my gosh, pearls and a coral dress? Like!!!
> 
> I had a mental block about getting Basil pearls so I settled on rhinestones, but seeing pearls on Lacey looks like royalty princess Diana level elegance, and I can resonate with that.


I remember when we were messaging about that when you were looking to get a fancy-girl collar for Basil! The once you picked out looks great. 
I was attempting to go for a more elegant, but still very girly princess look, kind of hard to come by with dog clothing. so your compliment made me really happy! Lacey’s necklace has pearls and a rhinestone accent so she has the best of both worlds. This is what it looks like from the front view, since the heart thing slid off to the side in the pic of her. It’s a light duty necklace but I’m going to attach her small collar tag to it as inconspicuously as possible while she wears it for the day.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I meant the 6th pic 😂


----------



## Ella Kate (Nov 29, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> This thread will be for pics of Lacey while she’s 1 year old. ❤
> 
> 
> View attachment 468646


She’s beautiful 🥰


----------

